# Has anyone put a Fido Sim card in a rogers iphone 3G?



## TechGangster (Aug 12, 2009)

So im wondering if anyone has put it in and gotten it working without unlocking.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

No. It doesn't work. The phones are locked to their respective carriers.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Fido*



G-Mo said:


> No. It doesn't work. The phones are locked to their respective carriers.


Does this mean that if you are using Fido (Rogers) that you can put another Fido (Rogers) sim card. I am getting the new 3GS and will be giving my old 3G to She Who Must be Obeyed (my wife). We are both on Fido. I am assuming that this would work.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

PierreB said:


> Does this mean that if you are using Fido (Rogers) that you can put another Fido (Rogers) sim card. I am getting the new 3GS and will be giving my old 3G to She Who Must be Obeyed (my wife). We are both on Fido. I am assuming that this would work.


yes, it would. which means if someone steals your iphone, it'll work no problem. if you have gotten your iphone in the legit way, I suggest you put a sim pin on it. the option is in settings-phone. dont forget your password and everytime you turn the phone on you'll have to enter it. But if the phone is stolen and restored, the sim pin will still be there. AKA phone is unusable. not sure if people could hack it after that, but a nice obstacle for them. I live in Vancouver btw. lol


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ras.lucas said:


> yes, it would. which means if someone steals your iphone, it'll work no problem. if you have gotten your iphone in the legit way, I suggest you put a sim pin on it. the option is in settings-phone. dont forget your password and everytime you turn the phone on you'll have to enter it. But if the phone is stolen and restored, the sim pin will still be there. AKA phone is unusable. not sure if people could hack it after that, but a nice obstacle for them. I live in Vancouver btw. lol


For that to work, you also need to activate "Wipe after 10 failed PIN attempts." Since anyone can try 0000 through 9999.

As well, Mobile Me helps you find/map your iPhone if lost, and do a remote wipe (if the SIM card hasn't been replaced).


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

HowEver said:


> For that to work, you also need to activate "Wipe after 10 failed PIN attempts." Since anyone can try 0000 through 9999.
> 
> As well, Mobile Me helps you find/map your iPhone if lost, and do a remote wipe (if the SIM card hasn't been replaced).


I was actually talking about a SIM PIN. which is different from the passcode lock. like I said, most people don't know about it, but it is the best way to avoid theft. it wont allow you sim card or any other. AND if they try it and fail too many times it disables itself and asks for a BUK code. the BUK, or PUK I cant remember, is only obtainable from rogers, it is on your account. so i'm telling you all, use a sim pin, why not right? oh, for those in vancouver, go to carrier and let the phone search for other carriers. theres rogers and another that is just a bunch of numbers. it has been hypothesized that it is telus, anyone have info? sorry. off topic and wont happen again.


----------

